# My BBQ partner is born!



## smokinstevo27 (Jul 22, 2011)

We welcomed Wyatt Banner Hailey to the world July 21, 2011 at 1:16 AM. He weighed in at 8 lbs 10 oz. He is going to be my barbecue partner and a great son! Here he is!


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 22, 2011)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!

  Congrats!!!

 I am very happy all is well!!

 Craig.... remembering those days...


----------



## masterofmymeat (Jul 22, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 22, 2011)

This is one proud pappa - I got to talk to him last night for about an hour and he was in heaven.

You are gonna be a great dad. Give Amelia AND Wyatt a hug from us.

Love the ball cap too!!


----------



## alelover (Jul 22, 2011)

Wyatt Banner. What a cool name. 8-10. That's a healthy one. Good thing you're between 2 hospitals. Congrats my friend. I believe the wife and I may have to come see the lad soon.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 22, 2011)

Congatulations...A Beautiful Boy!    Start Him young, my Girls started tenderizing Pork chops and mixing and rolling Pasta at 2 years old!  20 years later the older 2 are in Culinary School and the Baby (15) makes all the fresh pasta for our house!  All the Best!...JJ


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 22, 2011)

Congrats Stevo!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 22, 2011)

That's Great Stevo!!!

8 lb, 10 oz-----Quite a large bundle too!!!

Great pic too---"The proud Daddy"---Happened to me nearly 40 years ago!!!

Congrats Buddy, you'll never forget that day !!!!

Bear


----------



## alelover (Jul 22, 2011)

Been almost 20 years for me Bear. Remember it like yesterday. He will too.


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 22, 2011)

A very hardy congrads to you my young friend--hope wife is doing well also.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  STEVEN!!!

Rich


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 22, 2011)

TO WyAtt that is..dam fingers--
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Rich







  To Wyatt.

there, i got it right this time..
RICH


----------



## meateater (Jul 22, 2011)

Stevo Congrats on the little buddy. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now you can start smoking at night, you'll be up anyways. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I love the name by the way.


----------



## talan64 (Jul 22, 2011)

Congrats!!!!  Wish you and the family all the luck.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 22, 2011)

meateater said:


> Stevo Congrats on the little buddy.*Now you can start smoking at night, you'll be up anyways.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL---Now That's funny !!!

Bear


----------



## meateater (Jul 22, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---Now That's funny !!!
> 
> Bear


Yeah, he should be up in a few hours reading this.


----------



## theory (Jul 22, 2011)

Congrats!!! Woohooo!


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jul 22, 2011)

smokinstevo27 said:


> We welcomed Wyatt Banner Hailey to the world July 21, 2011 at 1:16 AM. He weighed in at 8 lbs 10 oz. He is going to be my barbecue partner and a great son! Here he is!


God bless you and yours. Always remember it is about him. They are our future.

Karl


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jul 22, 2011)

One more thing.

If he don't like green veggies and liver thats OK
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Karl


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome little bundle you got there!

Congrats Buddy!


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks Fellas! I'll be going to pick Mommy and Wyatt up soon to bring them home. He came a little early so I've been scrambling back and forth from hospital to home trying to get everything ready. Luckily he was literally born right down the street. Once again thanks for the love yall.

Steve


----------



## terry colwell (Jul 23, 2011)

TO THE WORLD ,,, Congrats


----------



## daveomak (Jul 23, 2011)

Best wishes to everyone Steve.......congratulations


----------



## rbranstner (Jul 23, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thats so awesome. Congrats man.


----------



## werdwolf (Jul 24, 2011)

congrats!


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 24, 2011)

Steve congratulation on the birth of this bundle of joy  baby son wyatt .


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks boys, this little guy is something else! We couldn't be happier.


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 24, 2011)

Since you are in Ardmore, I was curious which hospital you went to. Forsyth or Baptist?


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jul 24, 2011)

Babies are only born at Baptist in emergency situations. All of the OBGYN practices work out of Forsyth. Not sure why.
 


solaryellow said:


> Since you are in Ardmore, I was curious which hospital you went to. Forsyth or Baptist?


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 24, 2011)

smokinstevo27 said:


> Babies are only born at Baptist in emergency situations. All of the OBGYN practices work out of Forsyth. Not sure why.




No kidding? I did not know that. I will have to pester some of the nurses at work to see what that is all about.


----------



## jak757 (Jul 24, 2011)

congrats Steve!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 24, 2011)

smokinstevo27 said:


> Babies are only born at Baptist in emergency situations. All of the OBGYN practices work out of Forsyth. Not sure why.


That's funny!!!

My Son was one of the last 10 kids born in Quakertown Hosp, before they closed the Maternity Ward.

After that, for a long time Quakertown people had to go to Doylestown or Sellersville to have a baby.

We used to say, "You aren't allowed to have babies here---You have to leave town if you want to have a baby!!!"

Bear


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thats funny. Your boy is elite!

 


Bearcarver said:


> That's funny!!!
> 
> My Son was one of the last 10 kids born in Quakertown Hosp, before they closed the Maternity Ward.
> 
> ...


----------



## theory (Jul 26, 2011)

Cool, other "NC'ers"

I was born/raised in High Point, at HP regional memorial. Many of us from the same area!


----------



## sqwib (Jul 27, 2011)

Awesome my Friend. Beautiful Baby Boy


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 27, 2011)

Congratulations,now the worrying starts.LOL


----------

